# Medicaid Claims and NDC's !!!!!



## DWILHELM (Feb 19, 2010)

As I'm sure lots of you would agree, Medicaid is pretty inconsistent with processing those HCPCS that require the NDC on the claim.  I guess I just would like to hear how a few others are submitting these when billing out to Medicaid.  Specificially, codes J0152, J2785 and J1250.  

What exactly is your narrative on the claim for the NDC?  What about a Title XVIII?

Thanks so much!


----------



## jreavis (Feb 23, 2010)

Check your Medicaid website.  North Carolina wants very specific info in the narrative field.  Example, electronically they want the NDC number 3 blank spaces then ML and how many MLs.  If paper, they want N4 followed immediately by the NDC # then 3 blank spaces and ML and how many MLs.


----------



## DWILHELM (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks jreavis - I do bill according to Virginia Medicaid guidelines on this, but they inevitably deny a majority of them to  "missing/invalid NDC" - I really feel it's Medicaid dragging their feet so I was just wondering about an effective way to address/appeal this after, let's say, the third denial.

I appreciate you responding - if you've ever had to appeal after several denials and you know you were compliant with their way in which to file it, let me know what worked

Thanks


----------

